# Stereo Installation Chrysler 300



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

Im installing a basic system in my 07 chrysler 300,

I am keeping my stock head unit, and Im adding 2 12's and a amp. I done some research and saw that I needed to get a high to low lever output converter.

Couple questions,

1. Does the high to low converter have to be installed to the head unit itself for the rear speaker outputs? or can it be spliced into the rear speakers?

2. What do you need to connect the amp remote wire to? Like the wire so my amp doesnt stay on, just when the car is on? Also, what specifically type of wire do you need for this?

Thanks,

I already hooked up power and ground from the amp,


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

you can connect high/low converter from back speakers.... also for the remote can put it on a toggle switch or acc from ignition ...but if im not mistaken the 300 uses ground off the acc and i had to use a relay to trigger it to 12v


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

anything towards the rear of the vehicle? currently, i dont have to wire anything up from, because my battery is in the trunk, also will be my high to low level converter will be at my rear speakers,

so is there anything in the rear of the vehicle I can wire for my remote turn on for the amp? also, again what type of wire do you use for this?


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

also, for the high to low level converter to the rear speakers,

do i just cut the rears speakers, (essentially just using subs for rear speakers?)

or do I splice it and just tap into the wire?

Thanks,


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

take a couple feet of 16-18 awg wire, get a toggle switch and a fuse for the wire, and run that wire up to between the seats or install it in or under the dash somewhere to turn the amp on and off...this way it isn't always on when the radio is.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warrantykiller04_@Oct 16 2009, 06:58 AM~15375488
> *also, for the high to low level converter to the rear speakers,
> 
> do i just cut the rears speakers, (essentially just using subs for rear speakers?)
> ...


should've quoted this i'm tired, but splice it and tap into the wires, i had a hi-lo converter that wouldn't work unless there were speakers running with it.....was very odd


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

ive always used the cigarete lighters positive wire for acc and its always worked fine, turns amp on and off with the car.thats the cigarette lighter by the shifter.

i havent found a wire in the rear of the car to use as acc the fuse box in the pass side of the trunk is all constant theres are no ignition or acc wires there as far as i know


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks fellas,

ok, I did find a fuse in the rear fuse box that is for the cigarette lighter, it works as the acc, the amp only comes on with the car,

so now.............

I still dont have any bump,,

Question...Do you actually have to use both left and right from the hi low converter?

I only hooked up to the left, and just taped the right wires.

But i dont have anything? Should I have something even tapping into the left rear speaker?

Any suggestions?

Im trying to get this done today cause I rarely have time or a day off,

thanks in advance!!!!!!



ground is good on the amp< power is good< acc is good< speaker wire is good>


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder+Oct 16 2009, 02:16 PM~15379106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your sure you tapped into the correct wires, and yes i think they both need to be hooked up in order to work.....don't quote me on that though.


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think i tapped into the correct ones, I will have to check again on monday when i have a few hours before i go to work,

thanks,


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

it seems there's an 8 speaker setup? if not just look for the 2 rear speaker wires on this chart that match up with the colors

THE RADIO HARNESS DOES NOT PROVIDE A SWITCHED POWER SOURCE. 
Ground BLACK/LIGHT GREEN (-) RADIO HARNESS 
LF Speaker (+) GRAY/VIOLET 
LF Speaker (-) GRAY/YELLOW 
RF Speaker (+) DARK GREEN/VIOLET 
RF Speaker (-) DARK GREEN/YELLOW 
LR Speaker (+) DARK GREEN/TAN 
LR Speaker (-) DARK GREEN/GRAY 
RR Speaker (+) DARK GREEN/BROWN 
RR Speaker (-) YELLOW/GRAY

this is from a 2008 300, but i think the color codes are the same.


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

if all is connected (yes splice into rear speakers ) you still want highs and mids coming from the rear check the high low converter some have gain control on them so they will need to be adj...for sound


----------

